# Dart Frogs



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Does anyone keep any?

Good recommendations for websites/books to do research?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I like these sites for the info. I'm in the process of building my 1st vivarium.

http://www.vivariumforum.com/community/
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

There are actually quite a few of us that keep Dendrobatids here....and many of us are waiting for Pastor Jeff to get us pics of his that he has been setting up!

The links already provided you are good, and also I suggest you find Black Jungle Supply....they are a quality source of plants, and frogs.

The ULTIMATE Piranha-Fury giveaway is coming soon.....a complete group of frogletts, tank, and plants is going to be given away here, to our membership....the parameters of the contest are still being worked out, but I have the tank, plants and frogletts ready...

I strongly suggest also you scroll down through these threads, this subjuct has been discusseds on multiple occasions


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks CrocKeeper, I had looked and had never seen other forums, not that this one isnt great, but one that is devoted to a specific creature is much more resourceful as I am sure you can understand.

The one thing I didnt see much of was pictures of setups... was wondering if you had gotten time to post yours yet and I missed them or if you still were working on it.

Thanks for all the help everyone... I have lots of reading and research to do!


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

This one is also good



and yea i keep 2 Dendrobatidae azureus, very active and fun frogs to own. Make sure you have access to pinhead crickets / fruit flies. You can bread your own FF's but it can be a tad tricky at times to yeild enough to feed them, they are hungry little buggers.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

I keep three of them, they're relatively easy to care from my experience with them. Definitely check out those links posted and enjoy the little guys if you get them.


----------

